# Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2013)

*Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Aus einem schnell zensierten, aber noch auf pastebin.com im ursprünglichen Zustand verfügbaren Artikel des Guardian, der sich u.a. auf einen Eintrag im Privacy Surgeon Blog beruft, geht hervor, dass die massiven Bespitzelungsmaßnahmen der NSA in Ländern der EU, wie Deutschland und Frankreich, den hiesigen, nun empört wirkenden Politikern bekannt sein sollten, wie es der ehemalige NSA-Mitarbeiter Madsen ausführt, 





			
				Madsen schrieb:
			
		

> dass die Staaten, die formal über 'einen Status zweiter oder dritter Klasse verfügten' (Anm. 1. Klasse: USA; 2. Klasse: GB, Neuseeland, Kanada, Australien; 3. Klasse: Deutschland, Frankreich etc.) Abmachungen über Signal Intelligence-Austausch (SIGINT: Gewinnung von Informationen aus abgehörten Funk- und anderen elektronischen Signalen) hatten, welche sie zwingt, Daten, einschließlich Mobilfunk- und Internetdaten, der NSA auszuhändigen."


Wortwörtlich wirft er u.a. Kanzlerin Merkel vor, ein falsches Spiel zu spielen, da sie darüber Bescheid gewusst haben soll.





			
				Madsen schrieb:
			
		

> Sie verhält sich wie Inspektor Reynaud in 'Casablanca': "Ich bin schockiert - schockiert - herauszufinden, dass hier Glücksspiel betrieben wird!"


Er erklärt, dass eben jene EU-Länder mit dem Status dritter Klasse, wie Deutschland, Zugriff auf das Transatlantische Meereskabel Nr. 14 (TAT-14) besitzen sollen, was es ihnen ermögliche 





			
				Madsen schrieb:
			
		

> große Mengen an Daten, einschließlich Telefonate, E-Mail-Verkehr sowie Aufzeichnungen der Websiteaufrufe von Nutzern


 einzusehen.
Alle Übereinstimmungen zur Datenweitergabe seitens der EU-Länder seien im Rahmen des Echelon-Programms ab 2001 getroffen worden, daher sei dies keinesfalls eine neue Begebenheit. 





			
				Madsen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Menge dieser Informationen sind weder geheim noch neu. Es ist nur so, dass die Regierungen entschieden haben, die Öffentlichkeit darüber im Dunkeln zu lassen. Die Tage, als sie mit ihrem Komplott des Schweigens (darüber) davonkommen konnten, sind nun vorüber.



Der ganze Bericht im englischsprachigen Original (für Übersetzungsfehler obiger Zitate meinerseits bitte ich um Entschuldigung) ist in diesem Spoiler nachzulesen:



Spoiler




DELETED ARTICLE FROM GUARDIAN

Key US-EU trade pact under threat after more NSA spying allegations | World news | guardian.co.uk

Revealed: secret European deals to hand over private data to America

Germany 'among countries offering intelligence' according to new claims by former US defence analyst


At least six European Union countries in addition to  Britain have been colluding with the US over the mass harvesting of  personal communications data,
according to a former contractor to America's National Security Agency, who said the public should not be "kept in the dark".

Wayne Madsen, a former US navy lieutenant who first  worked for the NSA in 1985 and over the next 12 years held several  sensitive positions within the
agency, names Denmark, the Netherlands, France, Germany, Spain and Italy as having secret deals with the US.

Madsen said the countries had "formal second and third  party status" under signal intelligence (sigint) agreements that compels  them to hand
over data, including mobile phone and internet information to the NSA if requested.

Under international intelligence agreements, confirmed  by declassified documents, nations are categorised by the US according  to their trust level. The US
is first party while the UK, Canada, Australia and New  Zealand enjoy second party relationships. Germany and France have third  party relationships.

In an interview published last night on the  PrivacySurgeon.org blog, Madsen, who has been attacked for holding  controversial views on espionage issues,
said he had decided to speak out after becoming  concerned about the "half story" told by EU politicians regarding the  extent of the NSA's
activities in Europe.

He said that under the agreements, which were drawn up after the second world war, the "NSA gets the lion's share" of the sigint
"take". In return, the third parties to the NSA agreements received "highly sanitised intelligence".

Madsen said he was alarmed at the "sanctimonious  outcry" of political leaders who were "feigning shock" about the spying  operations
while staying silent about their own arrangements with  the US, and was particularly concerned that senior German politicians  had accused the UK of spying
when their country had a similar third-party deal with the NSA.

Although the level of co-operation provided by other  European countries to the NSA is not on the same scale as that provided  by the UK, the allegations are
potentially embarrassing.

"I can't understand how Angela Merkel can keep a  straight face, demanding assurances from [Barack] Obama and the UK while  Germany has entered into
those exact relationships," Madsen said.

The Liberal Democrat MEP Baroness Ludford, a senior  member of the European parliament's civil liberties, justice and home  affairs committee, said
Madsen's allegations confirmed that the entire system  for monitoring data interception was a mess, because the EU was unable  to intervene in intelligence
matters, which remained the exclusive concern of national governments.

"The intelligence agencies are exploiting these  contradictions and no one is really holding them to account," Ludford  said. "It's
terribly undermining to liberal democracy."

Madsen's disclosures have prompted calls for European  governments to come clean on their arrangements with the NSA. "There  needs to be transparency
as to whether or not it is legal for the US or any  other security service to interrogate private material," said John  Cooper QC, a leading
international human rights lawyer. "The problem here is  that none of these arrangements has been debated in any democratic  arena. I agree with
William Hague that sometimes things have to be done in secret, but you don't break the law in secret."

Madsen said all seven European countries and the US  have access to the Tat 14 fibre-optic cable network running between  Denmark and Germany, the
Netherlands, France, the UK and the US, allowing them  to intercept vast amounts of data, including phone calls, emails and  records of users' access to
websites.

He said the public needed to be made aware of the full  scale of the communication-sharing arrangements between European  countries and the US, which predate
the internet and became of strategic importance during the cold war.

The covert relationship between the countries was first  outlined in a 2001 report by the European parliament, but their  explicit connection with the NSA
was not publicised until Madsen decided to speak out.

The European parliament's report followed revelations  that the NSA was conducting a global intelligence-gathering operation,  known as Echelon, which
appears to have established the framework for European member states to collaborate with the US.

"A lot of this information isn't secret, nor is it  new," Madsen said. "It's just that governments have chosen to keep the  public in the
dark about it. The days when they could get away with a conspiracy of silence are over."

This month another former NSA contractor, Edward  Snowden, revealed to the Guardian previously undisclosed US programmes  to monitor telephone and internet
traffic. The NSA is alleged to have shared some of its data, gathered using a specialist tool called Prism, with Britain's GCHQ.




Nun zu meiner eigenen Meinung: Sollte sich dies bewahrheiten, wäre dies eine logische Erklärung für das verhaltene Auftreten der Regierungsmitglieder seit öffentlichem Bekanntwerden des PRISM-Skandals. Sollte in derart großem Stil Material weitergegeben worden und damit nationales Recht umgangen worden sein, sollten Konsequenzen gezogen werden. Einerseits bezüglich der Vereinbarungen mit den USA (Weiterleitung von Bank- und Fluggastdaten, Verhandlungen über Freihandelszone), andererseits mit den jeweiligen Kräften im Inland, welche die Ausspionierung ihrer Bürger, sollte sich o.g. Bericht bewahrheiten, betrieben, begünstigten und jahrelang vertuschten. 

Quellen: Pastebin, Privacy Surgeon

*Update*

In einem Interview der SZ mit dem renommierten Historiker Forschepoth wird die enge Verzahnung zw. NSA, BND und der Bundesregierungen ebenfalls angerissen.


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Der Guardian ist mal alles andere als eine seriöse Quelle.. 
Und selbst wenn.. verstehe die Aufregung sowieso nicht.. das sich in Eu-Vertretungen (genau wie in allen anderen auch)  Abhörtechnik befindet, war doch ein offenes Geheimnis.
Erinner mich noch an die sarkastischen Kommentare einiger Diplomaten zu den Renovierungsarbeiten in der UNO-City "Ja das dient doch eh nur dazu die alten gegen neue Wanzen auszutauschen"

Das man jetzt den ahnungslosen, schockierten gibt, weil es jetzt für öffentlich wurde .. geschenkt

Traurig ist eher das sich ein Herr Hans Peter Friedrich hinstellt und meint er hätte von Prism und Co nur aus der Presse erfahren... Wahnsinn.. einer der engsten Verbündeten der USA weiss nicht über Programme bescheid deren ausgewertete Daten sogar von den Niederlanden und Belgien genutzt wurden.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Guardian ist mal alles andere als eine seriöse Quelle..


 
Und warum ist der Guardian nicht seriös? Ich meine erzählen kann ich auch viel aber eine Begründung wäre nett.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Die Hauptquelle ist der PrivacySurgeon-Artikel, nicht The Guardian.
Bekannt war es unter vorgehaltener Hand und in gewissen Kreisen, trotzdem sollte es den Pöbel doch interessieren, wenn die herrschende Kaste beim Überwachungsstaat 2.0 fleißig mitmischt und jetzt versucht, die Hände in Unschuld zu waschen und Steine auf die bösen, bösen Amis zu werfen. Dass die EU hinsichtlich der Überwachung ihrer Gebäude angefressen ist, sollte klar sein, Stichwort: Wirtschaftsspionage.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Wenn dem so wäre, wird es für Frau Merkel und viele andere verdammt eng. Das ist dann wirklich hart an der Grenze zum Hochverrat und zum bewussten und vorsätzlichen Verfassungsbruch.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Zumal dies ja grundlegend Art. 10 GG betrifft und Karlsruhe nicht umsonst die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt hat. Sollte in dieser Dimension nationales Recht in gemeinschaftlicher Weise gebrochen worden sein, wäre das ein Riesenskandal mit unabsehbaren Folgen für die aktuelle politische Struktur der BRD und die Internationalen Beziehungen (IB).


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wird es für Frau Merkel und viele andere verdammt eng. Das ist dann wirklich hart an der Grenze zum Hochverrat und zum bewussten und vorsätzlichen Verfassungsbruch.


Wäre schön, glaube ich aber nicht. Genau so wie auch bei wikileaks, verhallen die berechtigten Empörungen nichts ändernt in der Medienlandschaft, bis das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit nahe Null geht. Genau so läuft es doch immer.

p.s.: Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass das Thema so gut wie gar nicht in den öffentlichen Medien debattiert wird, obwohl es der jahrhundert Abhör/ Beschnüffelungsskandal ist? Da werden schon ausreichend Fäden im Hintergrund gezogen. Eigentlich ein Skandal aber kaum einen interessiert es.^^

@topic
Hatte ich schon vor einer Weile gelesen und es ist unglaublich aber auch nicht verwunderlich, schließlich ist Deutschland ein Schosshündchen und wenn das Herrchen platz sagt, legt es sich brav hin, ganz ohne Wiederstand.^^

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Ja, in den öffentlich rechtlichen hält man sich ziemlich stark zurück. Also gerade die "Big-Player" der Talkrunden sparen das Thema "gekonnt" aus, und auch in den Nachrichten ist es eher ein Randthema. Dabei ist doch Sommerloch und auch noch "kurz" vor der Wahl.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Ferdinand1999 schrieb:


> wasn scheiss!! was hat so ein news mit hardware zu tun?=??



Und dafür hast du dich heute , Registriert ?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Unangenehme Themen verschweigt man eben gern; nicht zu vergessen, dass große Bereiche der Presse sehr parteinah sind und Hofberichterstattung beim ÖRF vermehrt anzutreffen ist. Evtl. wird aber momentan auch noch fleißig recherchiert und im Laufe der nächsten Tage platzen dann diverse (Nachrchten-)Bomben. So oder so, die Herren und Damen haben wohl etwas Dreck am Stecken, den sie nur zu gerne an andere schmieren oder totschweigen würden.



Ferdinand1999 schrieb:


> wasn scheiss!! was hat so ein news mit hardware zu tun?=??


 User-News-Bereich, also auch RL und Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung erlaubt. Aber wenn dich das eh nicht interessiert, dann lies doch bitte andere Sachen.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, in den öffentlich rechtlichen hält man sich ziemlich stark zurück. Also gerade die "Big-Player" der Talkrunden sparen das Thema "gekonnt" aus, und auch in den Nachrichten ist es eher ein Randthema. Dabei ist doch Sommerloch und auch noch "kurz" vor der Wahl.


Ich finde es ein Skandal, leider ist das Gros der Bevölkerung einfach nicht mündig genug das Ausmaß der Bespitzelung und der Missachtung der Grundrechte und diverser Gesetzeslagen zu erkennen und den Regierungen wird es einfach zu leicht gemacht, den Kopf durch Verwendung von diversen Fachphrasen aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die entsprechenden Medien eine andere Sau durchs Dorf treiben um von dem Thema abzulenken.^^

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du dich heute , Registriert ?


 
Keine Sorge, der hat jetzt Urlaub .


----------



## firejohn (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Die Bekannten und Medien, da ist echt wenig los...wer was sagt verschwindet, ganz klam und heimlich. Das haben die geheimen "Sicherheitsdienste" ja so drauf ^^. 

Ne (ich hoffe nicht), also wenn da nichts passiert, Datenschützer, Gericht etc dann... mmh mal sehn. 
Alles nur wegen dieser Terrorgeschichte blabla - wenn wir so weitermachen und die ganze Zeit Terror mit ganzen Völkern verknüpfen, dann wirds noch so kommen.

Wieso können mal nicht ganz bodenständige Menschen mit normalem (naja genormt ist nichts, sag ich mal natürlichem) Verstand an die Spitze...Merkel weiß ja nicht mehr wo ist und was sie tut ^^  . Gemeint generell auch zu snderen Themen.


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

würde ja gern mal wissen, was ihr als "Presse" bezeichnet .. bisschen weniger Boulevard lesen ?! 
Alle größeren Zeitungen und Magazine bringen teilweise gleich mehrere Artikel, Essays und Kommentare PRO TAG ... der Spiegel und andere titeln diese Woche mit dem Thema....
keine Ahnung was ihr lest, das euch sowas entgeht
Wenn ihr den Alu-helm mal kurz abnehmen würdet, könnt ich mir auch gern erklären welche Artikel die "USA-Canada-UK-Neuseeland-Zionistische-Weltverschwörungsorganisation" verschwinden lässt...


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Die übliche Presse von Süddeutsche über FAZ, Spiegel, Focus etc. pp. hat dazu bislang nicht viel Neues gebracht (vom altbekannten Abhören der Einrichtungen, Bespitzelungen etc. redet hier ja keiner, denke ich ). Es wird mMn (noch) nicht kritisch genug hinterfragt, warum die Volkskanzlerin ihren Seibert-Knecht vorschickt und selber wieder abwartet, bis sich der Sturm gelegt hat. Sie soll Stellung beziehen, persönlich. Oder ahnt sie, dass jede Antwort eine Niederlage sein wird:


Entweder hat sie es wirklich nicht gewusst, was ein Armutszeugnis wäre und sie für eine weitere Kanzlerschaft mMn ausschließen würde.
Oder sie wusste es (was wahrscheinlicher ist) und sollte sich daher nicht mehr in die nächste Legislaturperiode retten können.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



			
				Benjamin Franklin schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen, die bereit sind grundlegende Freiheiten aufzugeben, um ein wenig kurzfristige Sicherheit zu erlangen, verdienen weder Freiheit noch Sicherheit.


bzw. in dieser Form:


> Wer Freiheit für Sicherheit aufgibt, wird beides verlieren.


Sagt wohl alles...


----------



## SphinxBased (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

hier sieh man es es mal wieder ......wir werden mal wieder verarscht und alle machen mit.....ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das die herren politiker nichts davon wussten..tsssss
da muss man schon sehr leichtgläubig sein.nur hatten sie diesmal pech die feinen schlauberger in der regierung und einer hat ihren plan vereitelt ne.....
also mir reichts langsam und das ganze grenzt schon an ein verbrechen....die amis denken wohl sie können sich alles erlauben..und unsere schöne regierung ebenso 
der gläserne bürger mit null freiheitsrechten..totale kontrolle!!!!!!!!!!!so nicht freunde!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Wer weiß es schon wirklich was da im Hintergrund alles getrieben wird, wenn nicht gerade eine Nachtigall geheime Sachen vom Dach pfeift. Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn die Empörung hier von den Kopferten geheuchelt ist


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die entsprechenden Medien eine andere Sau durchs Dorf treiben um von dem Thema abzulenken.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Meinst du soetwas wie die Dienstwagenaffaire damals?

Weswegen wurde das damals so aufgebauscht?

Die Bundesmerkel hat doch Erfahrung mit Bespitzelung von Anderen, oder wird das auch nicht so gerne erzaehlt?

Dieses ganze Abhoeren ist etwas ungut. 
Was spricht aber dafuer? Bisher wird nur gewettert dagegen.
Die Frage sollte auch lauten: Was fuer Schaden kann von uns abgewendet werden? Wie sieht es mit vereitelten Terroranschlaegen aus?
Ich denke eine einseite Betrachtungsweise in unserer Zeit ist nicht wirklich ratsam.
Klar ist Datenschutz fuer jeden von uns das hoechste Gut, und jeder hat ein Recht auf uneingeschraenkte Privatssphaere. Dafuer sollten wir auch kaempfen.
Wie ist es aber wenn Menschen mit ihren boesen Absichten, durch diesen allumfassenden Datenschutz ihr Unwesen treiben koennen und dadurch viele zu Opfer werden?
Was ist, wenn diese Opfer nicht irgendwer in den Nachrichten oder in den Medien ist, sondern die Freundin, Ehefrau, Freund, Eltern, Brueder, Schwestern, eigene Kinder sind?
Wieviel sind wir dann bereit von unserer Freiheit aufzugeben, um soetwas zu verhindern.

Ich fuer meinen Teil kann von mir sagen, das ich persoenlich bereit bin, einen großen Teil davon aufzugeben, um die, die mir am Naechsten sind zu schuetzen. 
Ich weis nicht wie ich reagieren wuerde oder wie ich klar kommen wuerde, wenn meine bessere Haelfte durch einen Wahnsinnigen, der gestoppt haette werden koennen, zu Schaden kommt, oder gar ganz weg ist.
Ich habe auch nicht wirklich was zu verbergen.

Das Problem dabei ist, das man absolut keine Kontrolle hat, was mit den Daten passiert.
Einen potentiellen, moeglichen Missbrauch kann man nicht ausschliessen.

Aber erstmal nur gegen etwas wettern und bashen ist mMn auch der falsche Weg.

Erinnert mich an die Energiewende: wir brauchen einen Netzausbau, aber bitte die Masten nicht vor der eigenen Tuere aufstellen.

Ich bin bei diesem ganzen Thema doch sehr zwiegespalten -.-


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Es gibt keinen Beweis das die Vorratsdatenspeicherung oder das Abhören irgendeinen relevanten Einfluss auf die Verbrechensbekämpfung haben.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Ich stelle mir auch immer die Frage, ob es nicht vielmehr dazu dient, Daten über alles und jeden sammeln zu können, die man eines Tages, sollte derjenige in einer wichtigen Position sein, gegen diese Person verwenden könnte. Ganze Generationen zukünftiger Politiker, Wirtschaftsvorstände etc. pp. könnten von Grund auf erpressbar werden.
Außerdem: Wie viele "Terroranschläge" wurden denn konkret eben durch diese Massenabhörung verhindert? Gibts dazu Angaben, die verlässlich sind?


----------



## Anticrist (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wie viele "Terroranschläge" wurden denn konkret eben durch diese Massenabhörung verhindert? Gibts dazu Angaben, die verlässlich sind?


 
3 von denen die Öffentlichkeit erfahren hat ... Sauerlandgruppe nicht mitgerechnet, da hier nicht eindeutig zu sagen ist ob der entscheidende Hinweis von einem fremden Geheimdienst kam



> Es gibt keinen Beweis das die Vorratsdatenspeicherung oder das Abhören irgendeinen relevanten Einfluss auf die Verbrechensbekämpfung haben.



Erinnert mich an ein Gespräch mit Herrn Lauer während seines Wahlkampfes... Gebetsmühlenartig hat er diesen Satz heruntergebet .. wirkliche Argumente kamen trotzdem nicht.
Was mir aber auffiel, seine Argumentation war von einem tiefem Misstrauen gegenüber jeder Form von Behörde geprägt. Wer nicht einmal ein grundlegenstes Vertrauen in staatliche Institutionen hat, dem empfehle ich einen Wohnortwechsel nach Saudi Arabien, oder ein beliebiges schwarzafrikanisches Land
Sein Argument mir gegenüber war, zitiere sinngemäß "Ja angenommen ein Polizist steht auf deine Freundin, dann kann der dir damit ordentlich vor den Karren fahren" - welch argumentatives Niveau ...


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



> 3 von denen die Öffentlichkeit erfahren hat


Und welche.



> wirkliche Argumente kamen trotzdem nicht.


Kamen/Kommen vor der  Überwachungsseite in gar keiner Weise.


----------



## Anticrist (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Gerade nochmal nachgelesen.. der ausschlaggebende Hinweis zur Sauerlandgruppe kam direkt von der NSA


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Quellen willst du uns nicht nennen?


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Beweis das die Vorratsdatenspeicherung oder das Abhören irgendeinen relevanten Einfluss auf die Verbrechensbekämpfung haben.


 
Es gibt auch keinen Beweis der das nicht belegt.
Du glaubst nicht daran, ich weis es nicht.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das es Faelle gibt. Ich habe keinen Beweis dafuer und keinen dagegen zur Hand.

Ich bin nicht fuer totale Ueberwachung, ich bin aber fuer Sicherheit.
Sicherheit kostet nun mal Freiheit. Das ist sich nur keiner bewusst.
Will ich totale Freiheit in allen Belangen haben, muss ich mir im klaren sein, das jedem diese Freiheit zusteht. Egal wofuer er/sie sie nutzt. Es muss nicht unbedingt positiv sein.

*beren2707*, erpressbar ist natuerlich nicht gut.
Aber etwas transparenz, speziell von den Leuten die uns regieren und unsere Welt bestimmen, waere bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
Ich wuerd das nicht verkehrt finden, mal die wahren Hintergruende fuer Entscheidungen, die wir zu bezahlen haben, zu wissen.
So kann man nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, und sich auf die Medien verlassen. Und auf irgendwelche Geheimnissausplauderer und Leaks.
Aber hey, das ist ja auch eine Art der Ueberwachung bzw. Aufdeckung dieser.

P.S.  und  usw. hilft bei so einer Diskussion auch nicht weiter.
Wir haben nun mal verschiedene Meinungen, und ein Austausch ist wichtig.
Sich lustig ueber Meinungen zu machen, die man selbst nicht glaubt oder versteht ist eher hinderlich.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du soetwas wie die Dienstwagenaffaire damals?
> 
> Weswegen wurde das damals so aufgebauscht?
> 
> ...


 Ich verstehe was du meinst und ja, ich denke das viele wären sie betroffen das anders sehen würden. Die Frage ist, ob es durch Betroffenheit richtiger wird? Ist die Todesstrafe gerechtfertigt? Viele würden sagen nein, zu Recht. Fragst du aber die gleichen Personen nachdem sie betroffen sind, ändern sie ihre Meinung und genau dieses subjektive Rechtsempfinden hat bis zu einem gewissem Grad in einem Rechtsstaat nichts zu suchen. Das würde ansonsten nicht mehr regulierbar sein und so die Grundmauern des zivilen Zusammenlebens zerstören.

Anderer Fall. Aus Gründen der öffentlichen Sicherheit werden ja immer mehr Kameras installiert etc.. Die Frage ist nun, steht diese Überwachungsmaßnahme im Verhältnis zur Einschränkung der persönlichen Bewegungsfreiheit? Das kann man dann beantworten, wenn es Statistiken dazu gibt die aufzeigen, dass mehr Überwachung zu weniger Kriminalität führen. Genau das aber wurde bis jetzt nicht nachgewiesen. Es gibt einfach keine Anhaltspunkte das mehr Kameras in der Öffentlichkeit zu mehr Sicherheit und weniger Kriminalität führen. Und genau das Gleiche gilt auch für die immer wieder in Krisensituationen geforderte Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Und vermutlich würde das auch auf die hiesigen Abhörmaßnahmen zutreffen und das ergibt ja eigentlich auch Sinn, denn diejenigen die wirklich vorsätzlich Straftaten begehen sind in der Regel so einfallsreich und vermeiden eben jene riskante Infrastrukturen. 

Oder kurz gesagt:
„Wer die Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren.“
Benjamin Franklin

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



> Es gibt auch keinen Beweis der das nicht belegt.


https://netzpolitik.org/2011/vorratsdatenspeicherung-aufklaerungsquote/


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> https://netzpolitik.org/2011/vorratsdatenspeicherung-aufklaerungsquote/


 Gratuliere


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Etwas gegenteiliges ist nicht bekannt, also ist es Unverhältnismäßig ,


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

So langsam kommt immer mehr ans Licht 



> NSA-Abhörskandal PRISM: Internet-Austauschknoten als Abhörziele | heise online
> 
> Mindestens ein Teil des über den Internet-Knoten De-CIX laufenden Datenverkehrs wird für den BND und andere "Bedarfsträger" ausgeleitet. Das bestätigte ein Experte aus dem Umfeld des deutschen Austauschknotens gegenüber heise online.


 
Vor einigen Tagen haben die Betreiber das Ding noch als geschlossenes System bezeichnet an das keiner, besonders nicht die NSA, unbefugt rankommt. Naja, das mag ja stimmen aber das wäre dann auch gar nicht nötig, wenn sich die Geheimdienste oder was auch immer "Bedarfsträger" sein sollen, dort auch einfach mit deren Einverständnis dran klemmen können. Irgendwie nimmt die ganze Sache immer größere Ausmaße an... 

Danke Herr Snowden!


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Quellen willst du uns nicht nennen?


 
würde es dich wirklich interessieren, würdest du es googlen.. ach nein.. dann würdest du ja feststellen das andere Recht haben und du deine eigene vorgefertigte Meinung schlimmstenfalls überdenken müsstest.
Abgesehen davon empfinde ich deine Beiträge, genau wie Verminaard, mitunter als sehr unhöflich. Daher würde es mir nicht im entferntesten einfallen mir jetzt die Mühe zu machen dir entsprechende Zeitungsartikel zu suchen


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Anticrist schrieb:


> würde es dich wirklich interessieren, würdest du es googlen.. ach nein.. dann würdest du ja feststellen das andere Recht haben und du deine eigene vorgefertigte Meinung schlimmstenfalls überdenken müsstest.
> Abgesehen davon empfinde ich deine Beiträge, genau wie Verminaard, mitunter als sehr unhöflich. Daher würde es mir nicht im entferntesten einfallen mir jetzt die Mühe zu machen dir entsprechende Zeitungsartikel zu suchen


 
Poste doch einfach die Quelle und gut ist, wo liegt denn das Problem, wenn du deine Thesen untermauerst?
Mit der Höflichkeit hast du nicht ganz Unrecht aber das ändert nichts daran das man Gesagtes der Diskussion wegen auch belegen können sollte. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



keinnick schrieb:


> So langsam kommt immer mehr ans Licht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei Die Aussage wohl am Ende dennoch richtig ist, da nicht am Knoten "direkt" ausgeleitet wird, sondern "nur" bei den Providern, die über diesen Knoten laufen...

Das sind zwar nur wenige Meter dazwischen, aber dennoch was "komplett" anderes.... Solche "Spitzfindigkeiten" trifft man leider ständig an...


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



Anticrist schrieb:


> würde es dich wirklich interessieren, würdest du es googlen.. ach nein.. dann würdest du ja feststellen das andere Recht haben und du deine eigene vorgefertigte Meinung schlimmstenfalls überdenken müsstest.
> Abgesehen davon empfinde ich deine Beiträge, genau wie Verminaard, mitunter als sehr unhöflich. Daher würde es mir nicht im entferntesten einfallen mir jetzt die Mühe zu machen dir entsprechende Zeitungsartikel zu suchen


 
Du behauptest etwas, bleibst aber die Quellen schuldig und erwartest, dass andere sich die Quellen selbst suchen sollen? Ich weiß nicht ob Du Dir das Tag "unhöflich" nicht besser lieber selbst anheften solltest...


----------



## MomentInTime (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Übrigens wurde die gestrige Lanz-Sendung über den Überwachungsskandal mittlerweile auf Youtube hochgeladen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZLBvxwVCVQ

Lohnt sich wirklich, die sich anzuschauen...


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Jetzt läuft auch gleich Anne will mit dem Titel: 
*Deutschland bespitzeln, Snowden verfolgen – sind diese Amerikaner noch unsere Freunde? *

Hier der Livestream:
Jetzt live: ANNE WILL | Das Erste - Anne Will - media


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Hier 2 interessante News von Heise zum Ausspionieren der Bevölkerung.
Taugt vielleicht auch als News oder User-News.
Bin heute nur zu faul dafür...  ^^



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Aussagen des ehemaligen US-Geheimdienstmitarbeiters und  Whistleblowers Edward Snowden kooperieren der Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND) und die amerikanische NSA offenbar stärker als bislang angenommen.


Snowden: "NSA und die Deutschen stecken unter einer Decke" | heise online



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Vorige Woche wurde bekannt,  dass die US-Post alle Adressdaten auf Briefen und Paketen scannt und  speichert. Nachdem Frank Rieger vom Chaos Computer Club via Twitter öffentlich machte, dass dies nicht nur in den USA, sondern bei allen modernen Sortieranlagen der Fall ist, räumte auch die Deutsche Post ein,  dass Absender- und Empfängerangaben der täglich etwa 66 Millionen  Briefsendungen automatisch gescannt und elektronisch aufgehoben werden.Dies dient der Post zufolge nicht nur der schnellen Verteilung und  Zustellung, sondern auch – nicht näher ausgeführten – "internen  Zwecken".


Deutsche Post schickt Daten an US-Behörden | heise online


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Habe ich mir in der Form auch schon überlegt, auch das Interview aus dem Spiegel, war aber bislang zu faul für ein Update. Das Interesse war ja bislang eh nicht besonders "hoch". Langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache, aber eben nur Scheibchenweise.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Findest du? Ich finde die Berichterstattung in den massen relevanten, öffentlichen Medien noch sehr mau. Da wird dann höchstens mal davon gesprochen das man sich empören sollte.^^

Ich bin empört... 



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde die gestrige Lanz-Sendung über den Überwachungsskandal mittlerweile auf Youtube hochgeladen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZLBvxwVCVQ
> 
> Lohnt sich wirklich, die sich anzuschauen...


Domscheid Berg, war das nicht der, der wikileaks verraten hat und mit den dort gestohlenen Informationen seine eigene whistleblower Plattform zu gründen, die dann gefloppt ist?

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen (Staatsfernsehen) und der größtenteils gleichgeschalteten Presse (parteiengesteuert) kommt noch wenig Konkretes und Anklagendes dazu, einzelne Bläter wie DER SPIEGEL trauen sich auch schon mal, etwas deutlicher zu werden (systematische Kooperation zw. NSA und BND, Kenntnis der Politik etc.), aber es fehlt noch die Ausnutzung der Sprengkraft, die ein solches Thema, zumal in einem Wahljahr, inne haben sollte. Zum Glück haben wir dieses Jahr keine EM/WM/Olympia, sonst würde der Skandal noch leichter unter den Teppich gekehrt werden.

Domscheit-Berg war ja afaik der "Mitregent" neben Assange bei Wikileaks, da flogen ja damals ordentlich die Fetzen zw. den beiden; die Abspaltung von WL wurde mit OpenLeaks vollzogen. Mittlerweile versucht er vermehrt aus seiner damaligen (Mit-)Arbeit Kapital zu schlagen (Buch etc.), wie ich das sehe.


----------



## matty2580 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

In den öffentlichen Medien gibt es schon eine zunehmende Berichterstattung.

Ich mache eine kleine Auflistung der Sendungen:
PHOENIX - Thema: Vorsicht, Freund hört mit – wer stoppt die Datenspione von NSA und Co.?
PHOENIX - Angezapft und abgehört - Sind wir machtlos gegen die totale Überwachung?
Startseite - ZDF Mediathek
Deutschland bespitzeln, Snowden verfolgen

Die privaten Sender machen nur ihren üblichen Kram, Frauen-, Babytausch und so.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, dafür das es jetzt schon ein jahrhundert Abhör -/ Bespitzelskandal ist und das obwohl man nur ein Bruchteil weiß.^^

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Vlt. ist das Interesse so gering, weil es viele vermutet haben, es jedoch kaum jemand wahrhaben wollte. Wäre es nicht die USA, sondern beispielsweise Russland oder China, befänden wir uns längst in einer diplomatischen Eiszeit mit drohenden Handelskriegen. Aber die abgehörten EU-Vasallen verhandeln mit ihrem Herrn und Meister ja immer noch über ein Freihandelsabkommen - die Lobby will es.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Das interesse ist deshalb so gering, weil die Medien das Thema mit samt Handschuhen anfassen, wenn überhaupt. 

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Was der Pöbel nicht weiß, macht ihn nicht heiß. Es braucht nur ein paar "Supermeldungen" (royales/Promi-Baby XY, Trennung/Heirat von Promipaar XY etc.), um von diesem größten Bespitzelungs-Skandal der Weltgeschichte, der viele westliche Länder als waschechte Überwachungsstaaten entlarvt, ablenken zu können.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Ja genau, wenn ich mir anschaue was für ein Aufriss für irgendwelche Hochzeiten oder Papstbesuche betrieben wird...^^
Um so lächerlicher sieht jene gepostete Berichterstattung aus. Und das ist noch nicht mal der eigentliche Skandal. Denn dieser besteht darin, dass die Bevölkerung nicht mündig genug ist das zu erkennen und ernsthaft und ohne zu hinterfragen sämtliche Brotkrümel die einen Politiker so hinwerfen aufsammeln. So lange sich da nichts ändert wird sich auch in der Politik nichts ändern.

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Tja, das ist doch das Ziel. Dumm halten, Bildung aufs vermeintlich Wesentliche (= Verwendung in der arbeitsteiligen Gesellschaft) reduzieren und hoffen, dass bei den Wahlen das Wahlvieh sein Kreuzchen wieder bei den Alternativlosen macht.

Edit: Noch als kleines Mini-Update habe ich mal ein Interview der SZ eingefügt, bei Interesse.


----------



## MomentInTime (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Tja, damit dürft der Friedrich wohl verbrannt sein: Kritik an Friedrich: "blanker Hohn" - heute-Nachrichten

Tja, jetzt muss die Kanzlerin den Überwachungsskandal zur Chefinnensache machen... oder behandelt sie das Thema
jetzt weiterhin stiefmütterlich und zeigt damit, dass ihr als Volksvertreterin nicht daran gelegen ist,
uns alle vor Grundrechteverletzungen zu schützen ?

Bislang bietet nur die Piratenpartei ein umfassendes Gegenkonzept zum Überwachungsskandal: AntiPRISM.eu ? Stop Online Spying! .
Dabei handelt es sich um einen 6-Punkte-Plan, getragen von der weltweiten Piraten-Bewegung, der folgendes vorsieht:
1. Politisches Asyl und Schutz für Whistleblower
2. Alle Fakten offenlegen
3. Europäischen Datenschutz stärken
4. Internationales Abkommen zur Freiheit des Internets und zur Überwachungsabrüstung
5. Digitale Selbstverteidigung bzw. Software zum Schutz der Privatsphäre fördern
6. Massenüberwachungsprogramme wie PRISM bekämpfen

Es wird wohl wieder Zeit, auf die Straßen zu gehen und zu demonstrieren - erinnert ihr euch noch daran, wie wir
ACTA letztes Jahr durch Demonstrationen zu Fall gebracht haben ? Demonstrationen bringen was. Am 07. September
habt ihr die Gelegenheit dazu: Aufruf 2013 | Demonstration "Freiheit statt Angst!" // vielleicht wird's daneben zeitgleich
auch dezentral Demos überall auf der Welt und mehrfach auch in Deutschland geben... 

und in 2 Wochen gibt's auch was: 27.07. Demo-Aufruf: #StopWatchingUs – Wir alle sind Edward Snowden | Occupy 99% Onlinemagazin


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

hahaha bei Facebook lesen die anscheinend mit 

Griesheimer organisiert Spaziergang zum Dagger-Komplex | Echo Online - Nachrichten aus Südhessen


----------



## Skysnake (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Mal ne sehr gute Idee


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Gerade da, ansonsten aber auch. Was in den Mails steht, was man bei Skype macht, was man auf amazon kauft, welche Videos man sich anschaut etc. pp. Rumdumüberwachung - zum Schutz vor pöhsen Terroristen (= allgemeine Rechtfertigung zur unbegrenzten Rechtsbrechung).Jüngste Worte der Politik (bes. die unserer lieben Volkskanzlerin) dazu sind überaus köstlich.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



poiu schrieb:


> hahaha bei Facebook lesen die anscheinend mit
> 
> Griesheimer organisiert Spaziergang zum Dagger-Komplex | Echo Online - Nachrichten aus Südhessen


 
_„Da die US-Sicherheitsbehörde einen Sicherheitsabstand verlangt, dürfen wir den Zaun wohl nicht mit Blumen schmücken“, sagt Bangert. „Vielleicht müssen wir uns stattdessen 50 Meter weiter ins Spargelfeld stellen.“_

Einen Sicherheitsabstand von einem Zaun? Wofür ist der Zaun dann da und warum versetzen sie ihn nicht um 50 Meter? Aber bei unseren amerikanischen Freunden wundert mich das nicht


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Beweis das die Vorratsdatenspeicherung oder das Abhören irgendeinen relevanten Einfluss auf die Verbrechensbekämpfung haben.


 
Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass es schon einen relevanten Einfluss auf die Verbrechensbekämpfung und vorallem Terrorbekämpfung hat. Wir wissen ja gar nicht, wieviele Terroranschläge so vereitelt wurden ohne, dass diese "öffentlich" gemacht wurden. 
Ihr solltet mal ein paar Monate in einer Stadt leben wo die Polizei etc. keinen Einfluss hat dann wärt ihr froh hat jemand überall mal ein Auge drauf  (Finde es auch nicht ok, dass die NSA mein Kuchenrezept jetzt auch hat, aber nun ja wie soll man auch etwas "rausfiltern" ohne sämtliche Kommunikation anzuzapfen)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PRISM-Ueberwachung-BND-und-NSA-in-einem-Boot-1917850.html


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

Öfentliche Sicherheit und Gewährleistung der verfassungsrechtlichen Zusagen durch staatliche Institution und systematische Überwachung inkl. Verfassungsbruch, Verletzung internationalen Rechts, Amtseidsbruch etc. pp. sind zwei paar Schuhe, zumindest mMn.

Edit: Passend zum Thema.


----------



## MomentInTime (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*

*Gutes Erklär-Video zum Überwachungsskandal - zeigt's bitte euren Freunden, Bekannten und Familien:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpQpYVlulmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wehrt euch!
Am 27.07. habt ihr die Gelegenheit dazu, weil an jenem Tag bundesweit
Demos gegen den Überwachungsskandal stattfinden:
27.07. Demo-Aufruf: #StopWatchingUs – Wir alle sind Edward Snowden | Occupy 99% Onlinemagazin

In der Bundes-Facebook-Gruppe haben schon fast 4.000 Leute zugesagt,
am 27.07. an einer der bundesweiten Demos teilzunehmen (Stand: 19.07.13):
https://www.facebook.com/events/566858663364951/


----------



## MomentInTime (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gelöschter Guardian-Artikel behauptet, dass EU-Länder die Bespitzelungen duldeten und förderten*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUoq1BUiAgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die bundesweiten Demos letztes WE sind übrigens ganz gut abgelaufen:
10.000 waren insgesamt auf den Straßen - in Berlin 1.000, in Hamburg 2.000,
in Frankfurt 2.000, in München 1.000, in Köln 500, etc. - schönes Wetter,
ausgelassene Stimmung, unglaublich viele kreative, geile Plakate und
anderwaltiges Demo-Rüstzeug (Kamera-Attrappen, etc.); die Passanten
waren sehr interessiert; und medial sind wir echt richtig gut eingeschlagen:
Massig Online-Artikel, einige TV-Berichte, wir haben's in die Tagesschau um
20 Uhr reingeschafft, und sogar in's Fernsehen außerhalb Deutschlands - da
kann man echt nicht meckern. Insgesamt also wird der Demo-Tag wohl den
Druck auf die politischen Verantwortlichen und das Aufkommen der
Berichterstattung in den nächsten Wochen erhöhen; und das ist auch gut so,
denn da liegen sicher noch einige Leichen im Keller.
Nicht vergessen, Leute: Am 07.September gehen wir wieder gegen PRISM,
Temopra, und andere Massenüberwachung auf die Straße - dann unter dem
Motto "Freiheit statt Angst", und diese Demo wird richtig massiv:
Aufruf 2013 | Demonstration "Freiheit statt Angst!"


----------

